# moon - księżyc - etymology?



## steevenusx

Of all the primary Slavic languages, only Polish uses a word for "moon" that does not start with the letter "M' - related to "month" or "L" - related to the Latin "Luna".

*księżyc*

Does anyone know its etymology and, if so, would you kindly share that here?

*Dzięki!*


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

Polish _księżyc_ means "son of the prince" (_syn księcia_). 
In Medieval Poland the suffix "-yc" was added to the end of a father's name in order to form the name of his son. 
Earth was regarded as the Prince (_Książę_), and the moon was Earth's son. 
Hence the word _księżyc. Książę + yc = księżyc_


----------



## BezierCurve

There are at least two other theories about whose "son" our "Księżyc" was. 

According to one of them, the Sun was its father (as a prince - "książę", orig.: "ksiądz"); the other theory assumes, that it was the whole "old" month that already had passed.

By the way, the other name of Księżyc - "Miesiąc" (month) - although slightly archaic, in poetry is still associated with the Moon.


----------



## steevenusx

Ah! Thank you!
I considered "prince," "priest" - and even "book" as perhaps being etymologically related through some unusal visions someone may have had 1000 years ago when Polish was still in its infancy.

So, I see the relationship to priest and prince.
Whence, however, comes our word for *book*?

*książka*

It just does not seem as though it could derive from a *"kniga"* related history?

And finally, any etymological information on:

*kobieta - woman ?*

I once tried to learn something about this word and was informed that its history is "lost in history."

Thank you all!

By the way, I really enjoy the beautiful poetry of words used in the song: *Dumka Na Dwa Serca*:

*Jakże pytać mam księżyca ? *
*On się kocha w Twych źrenicach *
*Słońce zgoni, step zasłoni *
*Nie odnajdę Cię *
*Mój miły!*

*How am I suppose to ask the moon*
*It's in love with your eyes*
*It will drive the sun away, cover up the steppe*
*I will not find you,*
*My Beloved/Dear*


----------



## Agiii

"kobieta" is probably related to a "pigsty" (kob) - the word is believed to have meant something like "a person who took care of the pigsty" and it was offensive at the beginning. 

but it's only one of the possible theories, since the etymology of the word is not clear.


----------



## steevenusx

Agiii said:


> "kobieta" is probably related to a "pigsty" (kob) - the word is believed to have meant something like "a person who took care of the pigsty" and it was offensive at the beginning.


 
LOL
Well, certainly that is something that we should *NOT* be immediately publishing on the cover pages of the local gazety, eh?!!  
Although it certainly is plausible (i.e. - "offensive" words becoming acceptable, if not chic, over time).

English & American slang certainly have more than their current exemplar share of that phenomenon.

Thank you for the... uh.... "insight."


----------



## .Jordi.

Jak napisała Agiii, etymologia wyrazu jest niejasna. Na tej stronie jest króciutki artykulik na ten temat. Tzw. słownik warszawski podaje, że wyraz _kobi(et)_ może pochodzić od starosłowiańskiego słowa _kobъ_  = _wróżba_, blg. prokobêvam = wróżę, ros. _прикобить _= _wróżyć_, skąd rum. _cobar _= _wróżbita_.

Przy okazji, witajcie na forum .


----------



## Agiii

no proszę, to dla mnie coś nowego, od zawsze znałam tylko tą pierwszą etymologię, ale możliwe oczywiście, że istnieją różne.

witaj, Jordi.


----------



## kknd

Do mnie dotarły jedynie wieści o tym, że _kobieta_ było kiedyś określeniem obraźliwym; to by się nawet pokrywało z przytoczonym artykułem. Niegdyś mieliśmy raczej _białogłowy_ (to te zamężne), a wcześniej, to chyba tylko _panny_, choć kilka określeń się pewnie zbierze (mistrz Kochanowski znał ich trochę! ).

Co do _książki-księgi-knigi_, to wyszedł bym od _księgi_ (mian. _księga_), następnie przeszedł do zdrobnienia: _książka_ (mian.); _knigę_ (mian. _kniga_) traktowałbym jako dialektyzm, choć być może jest to jakiś starosłowiański źródłosłów (zob. inne języki, np. rosyjski). Skąd jednak wzięła się _księga_? Nie wiem, rzeczywiście wydaje się być to powiązane (oboczność g/ż), chętnie usłyszałbym tu teorię (poprawną!), która potwierdza ten związek...


----------



## Thomas1

As a side note, Polish does also have an l-word for moon, which happens to appear in other Slavic languages too, luna. It has about the same connotations as "miesiąc" in the same meaning. Not many a Pole will know them, I suppose.


----------



## vizz2

Thomas1 said:


> As a side note, Polish does also have an l-word for moon, which happens to appear in other Slavic languages too, luna. It has about the same connotations as "miesiąc" in the same meaning. Not many a Pole will know them, I suppose.



You are right, but in PWN dictionary the word "luna" is selected as a word used in poetry.


----------



## Thomas1

I'm not clear I understand your point, because what I said is still valid.  Anyway, I'd expect the same about "miesiąc".


----------



## Ben Jamin

steevenusx said:


> LOL
> Although it certainly is plausible (i.e. - "offensive" words becoming acceptable, if not chic, over time).


 
There are many offensive words that became respectable with time, one example Kiep (and the derivative Kiepski). Kiep was once a direct and vulgar name for a sexual organ. 
It can also go the other way. The once respectable word "dobroduszny" (good hearted) is now perceived by the young generation as a synonyme to stupid.


----------



## majlo

Maybe I'm not young generation, but I'm a far cry from acknowledging _dobroduszny _as synonymous to "stupid". Actually it's the first time I've seen such interpretation.
As for _kiep _(in the meaning of someone stupid)_,_ I have only heard it once or twice (and used once  ) in my life.


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> Maybe I'm not young generation, but I'm a far cry from acknowledging _dobroduszny _as synonymous to "stupid". Actually it's the first time I've seen such interpretation.
> As for _kiep _(in the meaning of someone stupid)_,_ I have only heard it once or twice (and used once  ) in my life.


But you know the word kiepski, I suppose.
What concerns dobroduszny, I learned the nerw meaning while reading comments to news on the web. Later I talked with some people that confirmed that their understanding of this word was "the new one". I have no idea how widespread this meaning is, but I suppose that large enough to find examples if you try.


----------



## majlo

Sure, I know the derivative "kiepski". 
Ben Jamin, would you care to provide some examples of this _dobroduszny _usage?


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> Sure, I know the derivative "kiepski".
> Ben Jamin, would you care to provide some examples of this _dobroduszny _usage?


 
If I accidentally come over any written sources, I'll do, but I'm not a philologist working with research, so I have no access to archives. I suppose, the best thing I can do is to interview som young people and note answers. Could it be good enough for you?


----------



## majlo

Sure. Like I wrote, it's the first time I've come across this interpretation so any information will do just fine.


----------



## Inna_Branka

Uczę się języka polskiego z zeszłego września. Było bardzo ciekawie przeczytać tu, że w języku polskim są słowa *"luna" *i *"miesiąc"* (oni wykorzystują się we współczesnym języku rosyjskim) jak wyznaczenia sputnika Ziemi. Czy poprawnie zrozumiałam - oni wykorzystują się w tym znaczeniu tylko w poetyckiej mowie?


----------



## .Jordi.

Inna_Branka said:


> Uczę się języka polskiego z zeszłego września. Było bardzo ciekawie przeczytać tu, że w języku polskim są słowa *"luna" *i *"miesiąc"* (oni wykorzystują się we współczesnym języku rosyjskim) jak wyznaczenia sputnika Ziemi. Czy poprawnie zrozumiałam - oni wykorzystują się w tym znaczeniu tylko w poetyckiej mowie?


Witaj!
Tak, tylko w tekstach poetyckich, i to raczej tych starszych. Oto fragment jednego z bardziej znanych wierszy, w którym występuje _miesiąc_ jako _Księżyc_:

_Już miesiąc zeszedł, psy się uśpiły,   _
_I coś tam klaszcze za borem.   _
_Pewnie mnie czeka mój Filon miły   _
_Pod umówionym jaworem._


_
_


----------



## Inna_Branka

Jak ładnie! Dziękuje, Jordi, zrozumiałam!


----------



## PawelBierut

Pozwoliłem sobie wprowadzić kilka poprawek...



Inna_Branka said:


> Uczę się języka polskiego od zeszłego września. Było bardzo ciekawie przeczytać tu, że w języku polskim są słowa *"luna" *i *"miesiąc"* (oni wykorzystują się używane są we współczesnym języku rosyjskim) jak wyznaczenia sputnika, które są określeniami satelity Ziemi. Czy poprawnie zrozumiałam - oni wykorzystują się używane są w tym znaczeniu tylko w poetyckiej mowie (przymiotnik postawiłbym po rzeczowniku - w obecnym kształcie brzmi to chyba zbyt poetycko )?



Pozdrowienia


----------



## Christo Tamarin

BezierCurve said:


> There are at least two other theories about whose "son" our "Księżyc" was.
> 
> According to one of them, the Sun was its father (as a prince - "książę", orig.: "ksiądz"); the other theory assumes, that it was the whole "old" month that already had passed.
> 
> By the way, the other name of Księżyc - "Miesiąc" (month) - although slightly archaic, in poetry is still associated with the Moon.



Please also consider the possible influence of the word *crescent*/croissant on the Polish word *księżyc*. 

Is it possible the early meaning of *księżyc* to be *crescent* while the full moon was *miesiąc*?


----------



## Thomas1

.Jordi. said:


> Witaj!
> Tak, tylko w tekstach poetyckich, i to raczej tych starszych. Oto fragment jednego z bardziej znanych wierszy, w którym występuje _miesiąc_ jako _Księżyc_:
> 
> _Już miesiąc zeszedł, psy się uśpiły,   _
> _I coś tam klaszcze za borem.   _
> _Pewnie mnie czeka mój Filon miły   _
> _Pod umówionym jaworem._
> 
> 
> _
> _


    Do tego co powiedzial Jordi dodam, że miesiąc i luna występują też w bardziej współczesnych tekstach niż ten Fr. Karpińskiego:
— Więc trzeba tak zrobić: w pełnię miesiąca wybierzemy się we trzech do źródełka; na odzienia nasze naczepić należy gałęzi świeżo zerwanych, najlepiej lipowych, kwiatem okrytych, żeby syrena człowieka nie poczuła, bo się nie pokaże; zaczaimy się przy samym źródle, a gdy wynijdzie i śpiewać zacznie, wtedy zarzucimy na nią sznur, spleciony z cienkich witek wierzbowych, święconą wodą skropiony, ile, że[6] takiego żaden się czar nie ima[7]; zwiążemy i miłościwemu księciu na Czersku zawieziemy w darze. Niech ją na zamku trzyma i niech mu wyśpiewuje.
— […] Więc tedy do pełni miesięcznej?
_Legendy warszawskie, Syrena_, Artur Oppman, 1925. 
http://www.wolnelektury.pl/katalog/lektura/legendy-warszawskie-syrena.html#f26​  [opowieść jest najeżona miesiącem w różnych postaciach]
między jednym a drugim
obrotem *luny* , w tej najpiękniejszej chwili poranka
*Autor:* Marcinkiewicz Paweł
*Tytuł:* Świat dla opornych
*Rok:* 1997
http://korpus.pwn.pl/opis.php?id=1501&sel=615,1​  Jednak też więcej tego typu użyć spodziewałbym się w dawnych tekstach.


Dołączam się do powitania, witaj na forum Inna Branka.


----------



## Inna_Branka

Witam! Dziękuję za objaśnienia i poprawienia! Przecież tylko uczę się)


----------

